# Help with Plant ID please.



## hartle (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been kindly given some plants by a friend for setting up my new aquarium.
I'm new to Planted Aquariums in some sense (I haven't had an aquarium for over 10 years)

I have some bogwood covered in Java Fern. But I've also recieved two other plant types that I'm stuggling to identify.

I thought the smaller plant might be a type of Cryptocoryne, it's in small clumps and about 5cm high in total, mostly green with a few redish tinges. And the larger a sword? It has long single stems with a total length of between 10 and 25cm at the moment - all very bright green. But I'm really not sure.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome! 

The only plants I see are the Java ferns and a _Cryptocoryne_. It's really hard to say which species it is yet, but perhaps one of our crypt guys might be able to tell you. It might be more evident in a while.

In any case, you should pull the rhizome of the fern up from under the substrate; burying it may eventually kill the whole plant.


----------



## hartle (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't realise the large plants were also Java Fern. As you can see in this picture the Java fern I already have attached to bogwood (in the foreground) has much smaller leaves so I thought it was a different species of plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It can vary quite a bit. Odds are it will all end up looking much the same.


----------

